# Need help making a Decision(Nubian keeper?)



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Hello everyone! I need your help to make a decision for my goats next year.

I have my 2 favorite does and I want to use a backlog from one and breed it to the other this breeding season. I apologize I don't have great pix and they are not very recent but I'd still like to hear your opinions!

First is Temperance, she has my favorite body style. She is long and level and has decent capacity. She has a nice udder with nice attachments but her teats are placed too wide. The first pic is of her earlier this year and the rest are from last year except the udder shots.. Those are recent.. But I junk her udder looked better last year unfortunately..




































Next is Katerina
I only have good pix of her from her previous owner, I have been wanting to get more but I need someone to take he pix! I like her udder better. She hasn't kidded yet this year but she is starting to bag up and it looks pretty nice. She has better angulation of the rear legs.















So, if anyone has the time to check my girls out, which doe should I keep a buckling from to breed to the other doe?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im not good at critiquing but I can give it a shot based on what I like lol..

Both are very nice but Katrina has a nicer medial..pull those teats inward a bit better..both have nice teat size...of course you should also consider the buck they are bred to....will he improve on the kids? Since he is 50% of the kids...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I need to get a new udder shot of Temperance because that was when she was really contested and she is getting better now. This is her buck kid this year, Kat hasn't kidded yet.














And this is the Buck were both bred to







10 mo. Old







6 mo old







11 mo old (on a hill.. Puffing his fur at a dog..)


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Bucks dam














Bucks grand dam


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I like Katrina udder better.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Me too, but does that mean I should keep a buck from her? Or breed her to a buck from Temper?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Keep a buck from her.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok, thank you for the input! cross your fingers she has a buck in there! She's due this weekend!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

If it makes a difference, Temperance was dry in both the full body profile shots


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She was dry and that full looking?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Only on the side profile pix, she was dry in the ones where she is alone and almost dry in the one that I'm posing her


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What about her udder shot?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Lol no, she's definitely not dry there, she's 2 weeks fresh in both close up udder shots


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would still go with a buck from Katrina.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Those are some gorgeous Nubians!


----------



## GoldenCreek15 (May 13, 2015)

Katrina would be my pick, extremely nice doe, but you can't decide what Buck to keep until she kids. Who knows, she might have only doelings. Keep us posted


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yep, I'll say it again. Use Kat's buck on Temper and Galaxy. Temper has a gorgeous body, don't get me wrong, but Kat's udder is much much nicer, and she has a very long line of proven show girls behind her. While you can change an entire udder look in one breeding, it's hard to get a consistent "great" udder. Body structure can be improved rapidly as well. So Temper has that nice body, and Kat has a gorgeous udder. You always use the buck with the nicest udder genetics behind him when you breed up, never the other way around, because you will lose consistency in the udder and production if you breed to a buck with less mammary going on in the genetics.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanx for all the input and compliments! I really hope Kat kids tomorrow and gives me a buck or two! (Can never have too many options) :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I will use this as Kats kidding thread since there are a few people here waiting to see what she has.

She is looking close right now, but probably won't have anything till tomorrow just to mess with me


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Kat would, by far, be my choice of the two.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok, so this isn't the best pic because hey are standing on a hill and it is before Kat gained her weight back.. But the reason Temper is my favorite is because her back is so straight. When she's not on a hill her rump is much more level too, as you can see in the pix on the last page where she is not being posed. But Kat on the other hand has a slight roach in her loin.. Which I really don't like....


----------



## GoldenCreek15 (May 13, 2015)

You always breed up with the udder. Kat is a lovely doe, you're very lucky to have her


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

She gave me a keeper!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

So since he is a single, he is quite large.. 14# so if anyone wants to help me with a name, it's between "Monster" "Big Daddy" or "Franklin"


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I like Franklin.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He looks like a Franklin to me too.  So cute! Congrats!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Lol so that steals the name away from my buck who I have been calling Franklin for the past month! :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------

